# Hello baby, How are you?



## ikibobo

Hello baby, how are you?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome, ikibobo, 

And your question is???



> *Be clear and provide context.*
> Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
> Provide complete sentences and background information every time you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you better.
> Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being translated.  (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and  similar expressions.)


----------



## ikibobo

I was asking how this would be asked in portuguese?
Is Ola bebe, Como vai voce?


----------



## coolbrowne

I second that 


Vanda said:


> Welcome, ikibobo,


Thanks for the question





ikibobo said:


> I was asking how this would be asked in portuguese


It was also good to give it a try. However, at this level of informality, things tend to be very language-, even country-specific. Here is a possible way to convey the meaning and spirit _in Brazil_:
Oi gata(o), tudo bem?​Replace the final "a" with "o" (gato) should the "baby" be male. In Brazil "como vai você?" is _not wrong_, but more formal. For a number of decades, now, the use of "tudo bem?", literally, "(is) everything all right?", has replaced it. It's used day-to-day, even among old fogeys like me 

Regards


----------



## ikibobo

Your the best Vanda, thanks


----------



## coolbrowne

Sorry, but that slip might confuse  the heck of a lot of people (I agree that *Vanda* is the best, though )





ikibobo said:


> You*'re* the best Vanda, thanks


Regards


----------



## white_ray

Here’s another go in PTP(ortugal):

“Ola miuda/garina(=cool)/linda(=tender), tudo bem/como estas?”

wr

P.S. I too agree, as far as Vanda is concerned! I couldn’t miss this opportunity to state it!


----------



## Adriano_CSI

white_ray said:


> Here s another go in PTP(ortugal):
> 
> Ola miuda/garina(=cool)/linda(=tender), tudo bem/como estas?
> 
> wr
> 
> P.S. I too agree, as far as Vanda is concerned! I couldn t miss this opportunity to state it!



"Miuda" soaria muito esquesito no Brasil


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, mas veja que *white_ray* claramente especificou *Portugal*


Adriano_CSI said:


> "Miuda" soaria muito esqu*i*sito no Brasil


De fato, era justamente o que faltava para dar a *ikibobo* uma primeira idéia das diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil (obrigado, *white_ray *)

Hi *ikibobo*: The Portugal/Brazil divide is similar to the UK/US divide (two countries separated by a common language?)

Regards


----------



## Denis555

Trying to unify things, (Brazil and Portugal):
*Oi linda, tudo bem?*

If it's directed to a man, use:* lindo*

By the way: mi*ú*da.


----------



## white_ray

Adriano_CSI said:


> "Miuda" soaria muito esquesito no Brasil


Pois é,  mas é mais ou menos o equivalenete de "mina" no Brasil.

O prazer é todo meu Cool! 

Com certeza Dennis, o meu teclado não tem todos os acentos necessarios...
"Oi linda, tudo bem?" nas duas nações!!


wr


----------



## mastress

how to translate "baby" when madonna in "justify my love" says: "I don`t wanna be your mother, I don`t wanna be your sister either, I just wanna be your _baby_"?
I don`t think it`s "gata" or "linda".. is it?


----------



## Carfer

mastress said:


> how to translate "baby" when madonna in "justify my love" says: "I don`t wanna be your mother, I don`t wanna be your sister either, I just wanna be your _baby_"?
> I don`t think it`s "gata" or "linda".. is it?


 
I would say it means '_querida_' (in all its ambiguity), but I wouldn't discard 'gata' or any other similar expression. It depends a lot on context (and I mean not just linguistic context)


----------



## GamblingCamel

mastress said:


> how to translate "baby" when madonna in "justify my love" says: "I don`t wanna be your mother, I don`t wanna be your sister either, I just wanna be your _baby_"?


I should probably leave the translation of slang and song lyrics to PT speakers.
But I can't resist answering a thread about Madonna.

Please check out Sou o seu bebê.

"I'm not your babe" in Lady Gaga's Alejandro is translated on Youtube as "Não sou seu bebé." 
Go to the site and copy paste "Lady GaGa Alejandro Legendado Tradução em Português".


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> "I'm not your babe" in Lady Gaga's Alejandro is translated on Youtube as "Não sou seu bebé."


 
That wouldn't work in Portugal, GC, unless I am entirely out of sync with present time youngster's idiom (wich I strongly suspect I am). '_Bebé_' is just a baby in its proper sense. I for one would feel a lot ridiculous if I called '_bebé_' someone I feel infatuated with, but perhaps it's just me.


----------



## Istriano

white_ray said:


> Here’s another go in PTP(ortugal):
> 
> “Ola miuda/garina(=cool)/linda(=tender), tudo bem/como estas?”
> 
> wr
> 
> P.S. I too agree, as far as Vanda is concerned! I couldn’t miss this opportunity to state it!



Garina would sound strange, it sounds a bit like a garbage girl. 


I would translate _baby _as dengo or xodó.


----------



## Tseon

I don't see a problem if you say: "Oi _baby_, como vai você?".

At least for me, "_baby_" can continue the same, but that's just my opinion. 
And out of the portuguese words used so far, I would definitely go with "_Linda_".

_Hasta la vista, baby._ - just kidding.


----------



## Vanda

Gata, querida, xodó, etc...Mostly gata.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Tseon said:


> I don't see a problem if you say: "Oi _baby_, como vai você?".
> At least for me, "_baby_" can continue the same, but that's just my opinion.


The reason to use _baby_ or _bebé_ would be that they transfer into Portuguese Madonna's word play (family/sex): "I don`t wanna be your mother, I don`t wanna be your sister either, I just wanna be your baby".

Do most of you think that the BRazilian who translated Lady Gaga's _babe_ as _bebé_ was being very loose with the PT language?


----------



## Vanda

I don't know Gambling, but I find this ''bebê'' very weird in the context. It sounds weird for me.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> I don't know Gambling, but I find this ''bebê'' very weird in the context. It sounds weird for me.


I understand.  But Lady Gaga isn't a British peer, and Madonna isn't a virgin, either.


----------



## Marzelo

GamblingCamel said:


> Do most of you think that the BRazilian who translated Lady Gaga's _babe_ as _bebé_ was being very loose with the PT language?




Li a letra da música pra ver se entendia o contexto, mas não tive muito sucesso. Alguns trechos simplesmente não fazem sentido algum (pelos menos pra mim). É uma mistura de primeira com segunda pessoa parecida com a que faz Luan Santana faz em Meteoro. Parece que algumas palavras são usadas apenas para dar sonoridade/rima, sei lá.

De qualquer maneira, eu traduziria "*I'm not your babe*" por "*Eu não sou sua*".

Talvez seja possível uma melhor tradução da frase se alguém conseguir resumir em uma meia dúzia de linhas a história contada nessa música.


.


----------

